

Leaving Facebook - justinchen
http://www.stevepavlina.com/blog/2011/01/leaving-facebook/

======
grovulent
What happened Facebook? - you used to be cool.

Steve's argument is about usability - which is sensible. But ultimately
Facebook will lose it's awesome power before it even really deploys it,
because it'll cease being cool. Choosing a suite of social software is just
too much (and increasingly so) - a question along the lines of: 'What social
network shares my values and will define me appropriately as a person'.

Actually - it makes me think that the decline of Google fervour as so much
hype. Google never really was cool. They were always just nerds running algos
to make stuff easier for folks. I use google not to signal to others my social
status. I use it because I want to know stuff. Sure they can always stuff that
up. But at least they don't have Facebook's Achilles.

Good learnings...

Value != Cool

